# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần người sửa máy laze khu vực Linh Đàm

## Phạm Thành Nam

Tình hình là em có em máy laze TQ khổ máy 1m6x1m.
sau 1 time sử dụng thì phần điện của em máy có 1 số vấn đề như.
 - khi khởi động máy không nhận được gốc máy , phải dùng tay để tạo gốc  :Frown: 
- Khi load file lần đầu hay bị phi ra các góc mà ko kiểm soát được, tắt đi bật lại vài lần thì được  :Frown: 
bác nào rảnh rỗi chạy qua ngó với sửa giúp em với  :Frown: 
Thank all !

----------


## hoahong102

kiểm tra xem chuột có gặm đứt 1 dây cảm biến nào ko? lỗi này 1  là do đứt dây cảm biến tiệm cận(hoặc hỏng), 2 là load lại phần mềm cho main

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> kiểm tra xem chuột có gặm đứt 1 dây cảm biến nào ko? lỗi này 1  là do đứt dây cảm biến tiệm cận(hoặc hỏng), 2 là load lại phần mềm cho main


nó là công tắc hành trình, ấn vào vẫn có tác dụng  :Frown:  nhưng khi bật máy tự động thì không
nghi vụ load lại phần mềm  :Frown:

----------


## hoahong102

máy hiệu gì bạn? mình có thể chỉ nếu là yueming

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> máy hiệu gì bạn? mình có thể chỉ nếu là yueming


Sefeng bác ơi

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

ai  sửa giúp mình với  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

ủa, bác Thư đâu rồi?

----------


## biết tuốt

thím nam liên hệ ông thư thái lọ

----------

